# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  New Matter Unveiled the MOD-t Build Tray

## Eddie

Today New Matter has unveiled the MOD-t build tray, a print bed plate that aims to solve many of the problems that we have with today's printers.  The plate, doesn't require any glue or adhesive, once a print is complete, the top portion can be removed from the printer, twisted slightly, and the part pops right off the tray.  Read and see more on this at: http://3dprint.com/80613/new-matter-mod-t-build-plate/

----------


## curious aardvark

excellent idea. 
And they can sell extra plates to people too :-)

----------


## Duck

This is exactly how the Stratasys Dimension printers work.  You twist the build plate to get the model off.

----------


## KMToydarian

I am liking the print tray so far.  Easy to take off the bed, and replace, and easy to remove/replace the print surface.
I think it is probably wise to always remove the bed before removing a print, no matter the size, since I am nervous about the rods getting bent or knicked.

One question I have - They suggest a citrus-based oil-free cleanser.  Any suggestions of a brand?  I'm in the US, just down the street from New Matter, really.
My 4th print is not sticking, had to abort, so I think I need to use a cleaner now.

----------


## Feign

The very first thing I did when I got my MOD-t was to put blue painter's tape on the bed...  Then after figuring out that it was 15 year old blue painters tape that was bought at a dollar store, I went and got some actual quality tape and put that down on the bed.
Since then I'm roughly 30 prints in without even one coming loose.

Seriously, fresh blue painter's tape is _magical_ for PLA.

----------


## KMToydarian

I have been using tape on another printer, but I thought I'd give New Matter the benefit of the doubt at first and see how their solution works.

Really only did that since we know the print surface is easily replaceable.  Not yet, and we don't know a price yet, but I figured it was worth it.

I will be using tape for the next few prints.  Also that wipe concerns me, and using a replaceable piece of tape will be so much easier.

----------

